# Lola's Racing Stripe Returns



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Not sure why, but Lola's racing stripe, which was prominent when she was under 5 months old, then seemed to fade.....is now getting darker again.
She'll be 1 year old on the 26th :O

Zoom









Tire Tracks









Where Lola goes, Mateo goes - The Fight Club is ALWAYS OPEN !









She's not afraid of man nor beast....not fond of close ups however !









Yaaaaaaaa !









I believe i can pass through the bed if I push hard enough









Or, I could just have a nap


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol she changed her mind and wanted to go for the gold  yay lola!


----------



## Vivid (Jul 23, 2009)

lol her face is too cute.

I dont know about the stripe returning... never seen it happen before. It's pretty though


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Haha, I think it's cute I have noticed that Bella is having some changing colors in her fur..That's strange. Lola's still a cutie though!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Love the sprawled pics lol
Cute racing stripe too. x


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

That is one of the things i love about chis - they keep changing colours and you never know what's going to happen next  
I love Lola's colouring! Aww and the last picture is so hilarious LOL


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

She's adorable! Great pictures!

Dogs coats frequently change from puppyhood to adulthood. She appears to be a black sable fawn. She'll probably keep her "racing stripe". Phoebe is too, but it was more noticeable when she was younger but as she's aged its lightened.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

hehee awwr. thats pretty kewl. i want a racing stripe lol


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Quinn said:


> She appears to be a black sable fawn. She'll probably keep her "racing stripe". Phoebe is too, but it was more noticeable when she was younger but as she's aged its lightened.


It was really black when I got her. I just noticed in the last month how 
much darker it got again.


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

Alan your pics and captions always make me smile and chuckle! Lola looks rockin' in her stripe--I miss Brucie's racing stripe...it sort of distributed throughout his coat I guess. You are looovely as always Miss Lola and you too Mateo!!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi Beth,
Nice to see you ! 

I missed Lola's stripe. I'm glad it's returning.
We need some pics of your little angels !


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

That is interesting! Its so funny to see the fur change as they get older. Luna is having some changes too, she's getting some white patches on her black fur. She will soon be 5 months. Will be interesting to see how it changes over the coming months


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Ohhhhh Rocky loves Lolas racing stripe, he has one too.

Cute pics!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Loal we love your stripe. We love all of your gang!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh Lola the last pic is killer cute.


----------

